# poco



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

how much $ in the calcutta


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Has not started, just now eating supper. Should be over around 11 PM.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

thanx


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

$600K in Calcutta + $395K in Pots with 45 more boats to go.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This just texted me the Calcutta is at 1.1 Million, 40K was the highest boat, lot of boats left, auction still going


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

They're letting the boats go early. 7:00 PM the day before. That's safer and it will give everyone a chance to see the "parade" of boats go by on their way out.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Junk Yard Dog just sold for 57K! It's off the hook! There is 385K just in the side pots


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Calcutta is @ $805K wi


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tailwalker's wife here: just got call from POC, Tailwalker went for $9000, Mechanical Man $10K, Pipe Dream $40K, Pass it on $20K-ish. That's about all I know for now.


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

What's a Calcutta?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

OysterBay said:


> What's a Calcutta?


A Shimano Reel


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

> What's a Calcutta?


How you gamble legally in Texas


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

tailwalker35 said:


> Tailwalker's wife here: just got call from POC, Tailwalker went for $9000, Mechanical Man $10K, Pipe Dream $40K, Pass it on $20K-ish. That's about all I know for now.


I am sick. Man Iraq sucks. GOOD LUCK TAILWALKER!!!:texasflag


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Roughly 1.4 mill in Calcutta and sidepots..Poco isn't phased by the economy!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

tailwalker35 said:


> Tailwalker's wife here: just got call from POC, Tailwalker went for $9000, Mechanical Man $10K, Pipe Dream $40K, Pass it on $20K-ish. That's about all I know for now.


Tailwalker is owned by Doc Miller. Why do you show Victoria as your location?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

1.4 Million !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone know the number of boats this year?
Good luck to the Contigo


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

the number of invites is always around 70


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Normally it's 90 boats but this year 97 boats are in.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Tailwalker is owned by Doc Miller. Why do you show Victoria as your location?


I had the boat for the last 5 years. 
Doc and I are fishing POCO together on Tailwalker this year. My location is Victoria because thats where I live. 
Anymore questions?


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Tell him Tailwalker.....


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

My 2 company owners boats sold cheap. Coyote $6500 and Chacalaca $8600....


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

At least they didn't have to buy themselves!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I am sure that they bought themselves. I fished it last year on The Coyote and they bought themselves then.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Herd that Contigo went for $7000 143 to 1 on your money ain't bad.


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pipe Dream*

That is one fancy boat, seems like those guys have a new boat every year! I used to see them fish on a boat in Port Mansfield called the Sunchase or Suntide or something like that many years ago.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

tailwalker35 said:


> I had the boat for the last 5 years.
> Doc and I are fishing POCO together on Tailwalker this year. My location is Victoria because thats where I live.
> Anymore questions?


Well, excuse me. I thought you were Doc and could not figure out why you showed Victoria as your home.

I guess having a picture of your ex boat on your profile is kinda like having a picture of your ex wife?


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoa! Ya'll play nice. Wampuscat and Doc are two of the best people I have ever met. Dam good Marlin fisherman to. I am sure Tailwalker35 is a pretty good guy or Doc would not be fishing with him. If ya'll here any news on how Tailwalker is doing post up. Thanks Todd


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Listo de Cabo?*

Are you Listo de Cabo - and in the Poco? That would be a long run from Cabo.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

OysterBay said:


> What's a Calcutta?


O.B., you bet on boat that wins... ... ...if said boat wins, you win! Simply speaking. If your good, you bet on yourself!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

MakoT said:


> Are you Listo de Cabo - and in the Poco? That would be a long run from Cabo.


No, but it sounds good! LOL. Listo was the name of our 31 ocanmaster that we started fishing Poco in years ago. I have been told at Poco that "hey that boat came all the way from Cabo." But, never really checked into it. I think chupacabra was one of them? Hell, one year the Madam -Hooker team came in and won. They went all over the world.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Do people fish center consoles in Poco at all or is it all larger Sportfishing boats?


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Do people fish center consoles in Poco at all or is it all larger Sportfishing boats?


 there has been some center console boats in the past---they don't care what you fish in as long as you have an invitation and pay the entry fee----


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

There are 9 sportfishers and 1 center console SeaVee out here at Perdido right now.


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

POC, keep us updated on how they are doing. I am sure we'd all like to know who is fishing out there. Is there any bait working?


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

One of the sportfishers just hooked up to a big Blue!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

POC, let us know who it is..thanks for the update


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

POC, if you are intereted in providing us with accurate, "on the scene" information about what is happening out at Perdido you should start your own thread and keep us updated. 

thanks for the updates


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone know what Thunder's calcutta went for?


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Kenner, I doubt you will be able to talk Donnie into fishing this one.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hogger- We were talking about it last night  Might be a few years down the road but not out of the question.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Kenner that would be cool. Kenny and I were talking last night and he said he has been trying to get Donnie to go on an overnighter.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Color me envious... I'm stuck here in my office!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

FREON said:


> My 2 company owners boats sold cheap. Coyote $6500 and Chacalaca $8600....


Is this the coyote that is owned by the berry's? Out of port a I think?


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tailwalker's wife here...they tagged a sailfish and have a large wahoo as of 1:20pm. Tailwalker is a GrEaT guy or I wouldn't have married him! And to the comment about ex-boats and ex-wives...I don't see you fishing POCO, jerk....


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

Listo said:


> I am sick. Man Iraq sucks. GOOD LUCK TAILWALKER!!!:texasflag


Hey... thank you for serving our country to keep us free!!! God bless you! Come home safe!!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Ma'am. I am not in the military. But, I do work with and for them on a daily basis. When you see the Doc, Kendall, and the rest of the guys tell them Todd says Hi. God bless. I hope they snag a big blue. They deserve it!!!


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Booby Trap?*

Is Booby Trap in the Poco?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

MakoT said:


> Is Booby Trap in the Poco?


Nope, Booby Trap did not fish.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Listo said:


> Whoa! Ya'll play nice. Wampuscat and Doc are two of the best people I have ever met. Dam good Marlin fisherman to. I am sure Tailwalker35 is a pretty good guy or Doc would not be fishing with him. If ya'll here any news on how Tailwalker is doing post up. Thanks Todd


 Caught a blue, 2 sails, 2 wahoo, 3 dolphin, and a skipjack tuna. Lost another Blue. Heard we won our pot with the wahoo. just back at work, need rest. Missed ya brother!!!


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> Caught a blue, 2 sails, 2 wahoo, 3 dolphin, and a skipjack tuna. Lost another Blue. Heard we won our pot with the wahoo. just back at work, need rest. Missed ya brother!!!


Way to go K. I know Ruthless won the Dolphin pot and won a good chunk of change. Try not to fall asleep at work. LOL.

Gene W


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

ropewfo said:


> Way to go K. I know Ruthless won the Dolphin pot and won a good chunk of change. Try not to fall asleep at work. LOL.
> 
> Gene W


Nap time now, took forever to read the perdido thread, great thread wish I had my laptop on the boat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Nap time now, took forever to read the perdido thread, great thread wish I had my laptop on the boat.


Nap Time?? Aren't you at work:smile:
Marsh Jr.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

haha K i had me a nice 6 hour nap when i finally got back into my own bed... it was Awesome! I had a great time on Tailwalker this weekend...


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Caught a blue, 2 sails, 2 wahoo, 3 dolphin, and a skipjack tuna. Lost another Blue. Heard we won our pot with the wahoo. just back at work, need rest. Missed ya brother!!!


Awesome trip brother. I hope you got some pics. Can't wait for a full report. Putting in for R&R today. August 26th. Can't wait to see you bro. Congrats. Wish I could have been there!!!! I knew ya'll would do well.:cheers:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*New Laws*



aggieangler09 said:


> How you gamble legally in Texas


==================================================

Wait untill they must produce the 1099 form!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Wish you could make it back for Legends, my average is down to 1 blue per trip, miss our 2.5 average. Have not reviewed it but I believe we got some good video,( TKoenig did great filming, running the boat at night, and on the deck (Thanks)) Will try to get ya a dvd of the summer til now. Had a lot of green fish, small billfish skipped in on a 130 are always fun on the leader. Managed to not get a bill stuck through me this trip!!! Some lessons are hard to learn but easy to remember. Did not see any big marlin, caught all but one that came into the spread. Weather was great, like glass Saturday morning. Woke up to a lake and schools of bait and tuna in every direction, most life i've seen offshore in a while. While waiting for fishing time had a nice yellowfin, maybe 60 pounds, swim by the transome. Caught a nice skip jack tuna, have not seen one since Kona. Found a good rip Saturday, but only had a couple of hours to fish it. wish we could of found it earlyer. Boat looked like it had snowed flying fish Saturday morning, lots of bait out there, maybe the fish were full. LOL. : ) 
----<(((((>{
Stay safe
YB
K


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Sail


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Never easy said:


> Is this the coyote that is owned by the berry's? Out of port a I think?


 yes


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

We released a sail that was huge, never seen one this big in the gulf. Have not taken a fish, to be released out of the water for a picture in years, but this one we carefully pulled out for a secound and put back in to swim away in good shape. I believe possible state record. Would have been weighed if not POCO weekend.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Did they ever show a breakdown of the calcutta payouts?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

marlin50lrs said:


> Did they ever show a breakdown of the calcutta payouts?


 Do not know if the have a printed breakdown, we won the $500 wahoo pot. Wish we would of entered the other two wahoo pots. : (


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Wish you could make it back for Legends, my average is down to 1 blue per trip, miss our 2.5 average. Have not reviewed it but I believe we got some good video,( TKoenig did great filming, running the boat at night, and on the deck (Thanks)) Will try to get ya a dvd of the summer til now. Had a lot of green fish, small billfish skipped in on a 130 are always fun on the leader. Managed to not get a bill stuck through me this trip!!! Some lessons are hard to learn but easy to remember. Did not see any big marlin, caught all but one that came into the spread. Weather was great, like glass Saturday morning. Woke up to a lake and schools of bait and tuna in every direction, most life i've seen offshore in a while. While waiting for fishing time had a nice yellowfin, maybe 60 pounds, swim by the transome. Caught a nice skip jack tuna, have not seen one since Kona. Found a good rip Saturday, but only had a couple of hours to fish it. wish we could of found it earlyer. Boat looked like it had snowed flying fish Saturday morning, lots of bait out there, maybe the fish were full. LOL. : )
> ----<(((((>{
> Stay safe
> YB
> K


Man, one thing is for sure. I will not miss another summer. I knew you would do well. Neeley sent me some pics. Looked like a great trip. I saw that video camera in your hand as well. Can't wait to see that. Have any luck on NP? See you in about a month. If there was any way to get out earlier I would. This is depressing as hell. LOL


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

1 sail on NP. Frank put in some of his favorite *psb* in the last box, TKoenig talked me into rigging one, even though I had 92 other lures rigged. He had just put it in the rigger and BOOM!!! Called Frank Yesterday had him pull some fresh Tony the tigers, and box em with with some fresh PSB. Saw that Bret had caught some fish on the fake ballyhoo, FJ has tried to get me to try his for years but didn't think much of em. Told him I had a buddy the had caught some fish on the wiliamson ones, he said his pull better, had him pick a few collors and box em, we will see. 53' is a nice number.
Yes, got some nice video of green fish on the leader, Maybe Neely can figure out how to post it? Packing to leave for POC, looks more bumpy this weekend. Keep your head down.
K


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Well the 53, we will have to wait and see. Cross fingers and pray. Mexico ranch is always a big concern. What a mess. We need a MRAP to go down there now. We caught a ton of sails(25 a day average) on those plastic Hoo's (williamson) in Guatemala. Worked great as a pitch. Booby is kicking butt right now with the swordys. I need to get my tail home so we can make a showing out there. You have got it down brother. Can't wait to see how you do in the Legends. Get Neely to bring his computer with him this time so you can send me an update after lines out. I am losing it man. I got all excited when a Napal guy pulled a carp out of Saddams pond over here. Great job out there brother.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Listo said:


> Well the 53, we will have to wait and see. Cross fingers and pray. Mexico ranch is always a big concern. What a mess. We need a MRAP to go down there now. We caught a ton of sails(25 a day average) on those plastic Hoo's (williamson) in Guatemala. Worked great as a pitch. Booby is kicking butt right now with the swordys. I need to get my tail home so we can make a showing out there. You have got it down brother. Can't wait to see how you do in the Legends. *Get Neely to bring his computer with him this time so you can send me an update after lines* out. I am losing it man. I got all excited when a Napal guy pulled a carp out of Saddams pond over here. Great job out there brother.


Bought a new laptop to use at POC, wanted to be able to send e-mails and work on pictures and video. Stoped at Wal-mart to pick some stuff up for the trip, came out, lock on truck door popped, laptop gone, at least they left our lures.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

heading back already? dam i just finally got home from POC... Its hilarious to see the looks on peoples faces when i told em that we trolled 10 lines and there were only 2 of us in the pit most of the time... i thought we had alot of down time, but what do i know that was my first time billfishing...


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Bought a new laptop to use at POC, wanted to be able to send e-mails and work on pictures and video. Stoped at Wal-mart to pick some stuff up for the trip, came out, lock on truck door popped, laptop gone, at least they left our lures.


SOB!!! Man that sucks. Sorry Brother. Gene had some crack heads break in his new truck the other day and stole his .45 and some other stuff. Typical. Well I hope your luck gets better. What do you have going on this weekend. Getting ready for Legends?


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

TKoenig said:


> heading back already? dam i just finally got home from POC... Its hilarious to see the looks on peoples faces when i told em that we trolled 10 lines and there were only 2 of us in the pit most of the time... i thought we had alot of down time, but what do i know that was my first time billfishing...


Awesome. I bet you had a blast. Great bunch of guys there!:cheers:


----------

